# Will someone score this guy for me?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Finally saw my boy for real today. Can someone score him?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, I will say 175-185.......foughly 24-26 wide 18" tall, definitely a shooter! Nice video, I always enjoy yoru posts!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

ut1031 said:


> Ok, I will say 175-185.......foughly 24-26 wide 18" tall, definitely a shooter! Nice video, I always enjoy yoru posts!


Nice. How much bigger do you think he will get? Is he about done?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I would say a little smaller... he has weak fronts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

170-175. hes done growing this year. hes nice, for sure a shooter buck! hope you stick him!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't score him because I don't know how, but I'd shoot for sure! He's a beauty.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

LMAO, why would you stalk that buck before the hunt? Educating that buck will in no way help you bag him, you may have snuck up on him once, but you won't be able to do it again, best of luck, 

p.s. you should get on with a big company some where, marketing, you seem to do it a lot.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

HOGAN said:


> LMAO, why would you stalk that buck before the hunt? Educating that buck will in no way help you bag him, you may have snuck up on him once, but you won't be able to do it again, best of luck,
> 
> p.s. you should get on with a big company some where, marketing, you seem to do it a lot.


Unorthodox indeed. An experienced hunter would never make such an error. Me, I am young, inexperienced, and make a ton of stupid mistakes. But, I have a ton of fun while doing it and I'm learn pretty quick. Truth is, I'm mostly worried about shooting a bow under pressure and making a good shot. Stalking is just a courtesy for the deer. If he wants a foot race I'm in.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

let me know how that pans out for you. I am certain they will not hear or smell you coming. You chase them to me, I will be waiting, downwind.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Stalking is just a courtesy for the deer. If he wants a foot race I'm in.





> let me know how that pans out for you.


Brash. This Mattinthewild guy did win the Timp Trail Marathon though, Hogan, so I've got to give him the benefit of the doubt more than anyone I know...I'm wondering...Can a deer do 26 miles up and down the mountain? :lol:


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> > Stalking is just a courtesy for the deer. If he wants a foot race I'm in.
> 
> 
> [quote:2etmbjtm]let me know how that pans out for you.


Brash. This Mattinthewild guy did win the Timp Trail Marathon though, Hogan, so I've got to give him the benefit of the doubt more than anyone I know...I'm wondering...Can a deer do 26 miles up and down the mountain? :lol:[/quote:2etmbjtm]

K, I hope this is all for fun but 26 miles is short. I'm not trying to sound cool but it's true. I mean I've run my whole life so I feel like i've earned the right to say it. I ran 102.8 miles straight up and down mountains logging almost 60,000 vertical feet of up and down combined non-stop in just over 27 hours (wasatch100.com. check 2009 results). Can a deer outrun man? Read "Born to Run". It's all true. I've done it.

That said, Hogan is right. That deer is smarter today than yesterday. I just hope smart deer taste good


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

170 inch main frame with 7 inches of trash... Total gross score 177-180 tops.

My prediction, you're gonna dick around scouting that buck and booger him right out of the county... careful there buddy... Bucks like that don't get big by being stupid.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

so you can run a long ways. that would work great if you knew where the deer ran. That deer can run faster uphill than you can run down, twice as fast. So why you are gearing up for the long haul, the deer is ? watching you run ??? Like I said before I am sure you are a great hunter, runner, and even shot but you make a lot of noise and stink. cool video that I watched, very clear. not sure how you will tie in mountain running and archery hunting. Most of the sucessful hunters I know hunt from a stand or blind, get plenty of video of your chase, I for one am interested in how that goes for you, best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

glad to know hogan knows everything. sounds like someone is a little jealous that someone else can find big deer besides themselves (thats if hogan can infact find a big deer, off the wasatch front on public land in a GS area)?? matt, stalking bucks now will help you when its for real. you learn by making mistakes. keep after it and keep the videos coming in. good luck this fall!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Dont worry kill em your season is just around the corner (October 5 day hunt), best of luck to you too.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to disagree on the deer getting educated. Dumb deer that stand there while a person is present or sneaking in will get educated or dead. A good hunter who can sneak in without the deer knowing is a well versed and practiced artist that will get better by practicing and the deer will not have a clue that he is there. He will then be sneaking on the big, well educated buckies and be killing them................It's all about the woodsmanship! If that doesn't work, shoot him with them new fangled bows that kill out to 300 yards!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I would say he would go 174" Best of luck when your stalk counts.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah...180" tops...he lacks some mass and his forks aren't very deep, but who cares...just whack 'em. What is included in your archery set up this year Matt?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

big enough. Put arrow through him and good luck man.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> It's all about the woodsmanship!


Woodsmanship goes WAY beyond stalking skills. Like my ol Grand Pappy used to tell me. "you'll kill a lot more deer and bigger bucks by wearing out the seat of yer britches than you will wearing out a pair of boots." Being in tip-top shape is huge, but knowing when and how to move is way more important. I'll reverse the psychology by telling you a little story.

One day there was a great big old buck and a young two point buck standing on a hill looking over a big meadow full of does. The rut was in full swing and the two point says to the big old buck, "Hey man, lets run down there really fast and breed one of those does! We'll hit her before she knows whats up!" The old buck stopped the little buck and said, "Hold on! Wait a while and be patient and we'll walk down there nice and slow and breed em all."

Putting practice stalks on a big buck will help you be a better hunter, but while your teaching yourself you're also giving that deer an education as well. You wanna practice sneaking up on something, practice on a doe. If you can sneak up on a big old doe, you've done something. They are WAY more alert than a buck ever will be. No harm no foul and the bucks don't get any smarter than they all ready are.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Matt, search "persistence hunting" on youtube


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

HOGAN said:


> Dont worry kill em your season is just around the corner (October 5 day hunt), best of luck to you too.


no actually my season started yesterday, when i killed a doe with my bow. im dedicated, so i can hunt all 3 seasons, but ill bet money i kill on the archery hunt.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

HOGAN said:


> so you can run a long ways. that would work great if you knew where the deer ran. That deer can run faster uphill than you can run down, twice as fast. So why you are gearing up for the long haul, the deer is ? watching you run ??? Like I said before I am sure you are a great hunter, runner, and even shot but you make a lot of noise and stink. cool video that I watched, very clear. not sure how you will tie in mountain running and archery hunting. Most of the sucessful hunters I know hunt from a stand or blind, get plenty of video of your chase, I for one am interested in how that goes for you, best of luck.


Hogan, I'm just messing with you. I'm on your side. Your advice is most sound. I was just reacting to your first comment you made on my vid. That said, you should watch this:


----------



## rackhunter (Aug 29, 2010)

HOGAN said:


> LMAO, why would you stalk that buck before the hunt? Educating that buck will in no way help you bag him, you may have snuck up on him once, but you won't be able to do it again, best of luck,


I would agree with HOGAN. Matt, good for you that you get out a lot. But all your videos I watch you are busting deer/elk left and right. You say you are inexperienced, but come on. You don't have to have a running away shot of every animal you "stalk." Those big bucks are big because they are smart, and you "sneaking" up on them a few weeks before the hunt is not helping anyone. If you want to practice your stalking skills, do it on a buck you do not want to hunt this year.

And I agree with the last part of HOGAN's post too, you should go after some of the big names for sponsors. It looks like you really like the designer camo.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > It's all about the woodsmanship!
> 
> 
> Woodsmanship goes WAY beyond stalking skills. Like my ol Grand Pappy used to tell me. "you'll kill a lot more deer and bigger bucks by wearing out the seat of yer britches than you will wearing out a pair of boots." Being in tip-top shape is huge, but knowing when and how to move is way more important. I'll reverse the psychology by telling you a little story.
> ...


Geat advice. Best yet.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

There is a guy in my neighborhood who no joke has smacked a few doe on the butt! He is pretty amazing, he is one of those guys who wears jeans and cowboy boots to church every Sunday. But his brother filmed him doing it a few years back. He sneaks up to them and gives them a pat. One time I had a doe come close enough for me to touch her but I was just sitting really still in the middle of a field. I still can't believe she didn't see me.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I still like your videos better. That may work on flat ground at 0 elevation, but not at 10000 feet straight up and down. I know you are messing with me, that does not bother me, I would of said nothing if it would have, thanks for that. The only thing that has maybe bothered me is a snotyy nosed kid calling me out. 22 deer and 24 elk with my bow is not if I can, it is when I want. If you care to put your money where your mouth is killem, let me know.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

p.s. all 22 deer are bucks 0 does, never even fired at one. 4 cows, 1 mature, and 19 spikes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

HOGAN said:


> p.s. all 22 deer are bucks 0 does, never even fired at one. 4 cows, 1 mature, and 19 spikes.


Oooooh good work!! Glad to see you also enjoy archery hunting. 38 deer with a bow. 4 elk with a bow. 19 turkeys with a bow. 6 speedgoats with a bow. 1 bull moose with a bow and many other animals/birds... in my opinion not bad for some snotty nose kid. just because you can kill something with a bow, doesn't mean you are an indian or the greatest hunter alive


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok guys. No need to have a big PP contest here.

That is a great buck Matt and I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL NHS, good one. Don't you have a boy due back soon?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

at least we all know one thing... WE CANT WAIT FOR THE HUNT TO START!!!!


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats a great buck Matt I would say a shooter most anyware the first day. From what I know of you and have seen in your videos you should have no problem killing a good buck with a bow. Guys can preach all they want about being sneeky, not blowing out deer ever ecspecially before the hunt and so on, but the biggest factor in killing big deer is being willing to go to where they live and being persistant something that most fall short in. Great video's thanks for posting good luck on the hunts this year, I was trying to remember where I knew you from then I realized you are the guy that flew me to Logan for the Wasatch Back Relay a few years back.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

ARROWHNTR said:


> Thats a great buck Matt I would say a shooter most anyware the first day. From what I know of you and have seen in your videos you should have no problem killing a good buck with a bow. Guys can preach all they want about being sneeky, not blowing out deer ever ecspecially before the hunt and so on, but the biggest factor in killing big deer is being willing to go to where they live and being persistant something that most fall short in. Great video's thanks for posting good luck on the hunts this year, I was trying to remember where I knew you from then I realized you are the guy that flew me to Logan for the Wasatch Back Relay a few years back.


Yeah, I remember that. I think I remember you telling me you were a hunter. Small world huh? You hunting with a bow this year? Who is our common friend that had me fly you up there? It was Shelby right?


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Ya it was Shelby, I am bowhunting for sure I rarely dont bowhunt, I have a Vernon Tag this year and will probobly head up to idaho to chase elk too. Glad to see you got into hunting, its a fun and addicting lifestyle.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Do what you want Matt. Sometimes the video is just as good as the kill. hunting with a bow is tuff and you dont always get the buck your after especially on public land. 

If anyone can get it done this year on a big buck I'm betting its you. Keep the videos coming I like them.

The buck will gross score in the mid to upper 170's. He has too small of fronts to make it into the 180's if you ask me. Nice deer!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> p.s. all *22* deer are bucks 0 does, never even fired at one. 4 cows, 1 mature, and 19 spikes.


Did I hear someone calling my name? :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree and disagree with you guys about educating the buck. One thing Matt knows now, is were these bucks head to when spooked. If given the chance, place a second hunter in its escape route. (I'll do it, if needed) Once the buck has taken his escape route and you can locate his honey hole. I seen many times a mature buck get spooked and even shot at and then be right back in the same honey hole a day or two later. That is where they feel the safest. Good luck and that buck might make it to 180".


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> I agree and disagree with you guys about educating the buck. One thing Matt knows now, is were these bucks head to when spooked. If given the chance, place a second hunter in its escape route. (I'll do it, if needed) Once the buck has taken his escape route and you can locate his honey hole. I seen many times a mature buck get spooked and even shot at and then be right back in the same honey hole a day or two later. That is where they feel the safest. Good luck and that buck might make it to 180".


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Probably not 26 miles...but that buck can loose a human with the use of terrain and cunning tactics. He didn't get to that age, being chased by coyotes and cats, by not being able to loose a predator. As humans we need to have the benefit of close range surprise. That is our main weapon as a hunter.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

ARROWHNTR said:


> Ya it was Shelby, I am bowhunting for sure I rarely dont bowhunt, I have a Vernon Tag this year and will probobly head up to idaho to chase elk too. Glad to see you got into hunting, its a fun and addicting lifestyle.


Yeah, I'm having an awesome time hunting. Deer and Coyotes have way fun. I've scouted a ton this year and can't which buck I want to go after. I've located about a dozen shooters. This cheater buck that I posted actually one of the medium bucks I have spotted and put him on here to see how people scored him if the cheater buck is a 175 buck then I at least have 5 or six that would go much higher than him. I'm keeping those bucks on the down low till I can have a chance at one of them on opening day. The tough part is that it takes about 15 hours round trip to get up on them and I'm starting to get worn out keep tabs on them. I have a awesome spotting scope but it's still a heck of a hike and a little dangerous to getting to them. I put up a trail cam in the area and only got a bear on it. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------

